
Glowing Facebook Story Pulled from Teen Vogue Following Serious WTFs - jbegley
https://mashable.com/article/facebook-teen-vogue-sponsored-content-election-integrity/
======
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21994173](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21994173)

